# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  anno da indicare su ravvedimento

## ivanajol

Salve e buona giornata!!
Mi è sorto un dubbio su un ravvedimento che da poco ho fatto..
Espongo il caso:
Dichiarante privato (con scadenza presentazione 31/7/07): per motivi che non comportavano variazioni di imposta, ma errore meramente formale, ho dovuto presentare la dichiarazione integrativa (ero oltre i 30 gg.), ho pagato la sanzione con il tributo 8911 e ho indicato come anno di riferimento 2007....
E' esatto oppure andava indicato anno 2006?  :EEK!: 
Il dubbio mi è sorto perche' ho trovato pareri diversi su vari testi che ho consultato.
Mi potete aiutare?
Grazie mille, come sempre.... :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se ne parlava proprio in un altro post: l'anno da indicare, per espresso consiglio dell'Ade, è quello a cui fa riferimento la dichiarazione, quindi, nel tuo caso, 2006.
In ogni caso, visto che hai già presentato l'F24, puoi risolvere in due modi:
- non fai nulla adesso, e quando poi arriva l'avviso bonario chiarisci l'equivoco sull'anno di riferimento;
- comunichi all'AdE l'errore (se lo vogliamo chiamare tale) nel codice tributo, utilizzando il fac simile che sicuramente conosci. 
ciao   

> Salve e buona giornata!!
> Mi è sorto un dubbio su un ravvedimento che da poco ho fatto..
> Espongo il caso:
> Dichiarante privato (con scadenza presentazione 31/7/07): per motivi che non comportavano variazioni di imposta, ma errore meramente formale, ho dovuto presentare la dichiarazione integrativa (ero oltre i 30 gg.), ho pagato la sanzione con il tributo 8911 e ho indicato come anno di riferimento 2007....
> E' esatto oppure andava indicato anno 2006? 
> Il dubbio mi è sorto perche' ho trovato pareri diversi su vari testi che ho consultato.
> Mi potete aiutare?
> Grazie mille, come sempre....

----------


## ivanajol

> Se ne parlava proprio in un altro post: l'anno da indicare, per espresso consiglio dell'Ade, è quello a cui fa riferimento la dichiarazione, quindi, nel tuo caso, 2006.
> In ogni caso, visto che hai già presentato l'F24, puoi risolvere in due modi:
> - non fai nulla adesso, e quando poi arriva l'avviso bonario chiarisci l'equivoco sull'anno di riferimento;
> - comunichi all'AdE l'errore (se lo vogliamo chiamare tale) nel codice tributo, utilizzando il fac simile che sicuramente conosci. 
> ciao

  Innanzitutto ti ringrazio per il tempismo e la cortesia che sempre ho apprezzato nei tuoi interventi.
Ora ti spiego  perche' ho aperto appositamente un nuovo  post: il motivo è proprio perche' andando a leggere sui vari topic  gia' esistenti e leggendo guide varie sul ravvedimento (forse l'unico adempimento che non finirò mai di considerare benedetto...) non ho trovato corrispondenza di vedute.
 Mi spiego: se ho errato la dichiarazione (senza per questo variare imposte) e pertanto con solo errore formale, l'ADE dice di ravvedere (oltre che presentando l'integrativa, se fuori dal termine per la correttiva), con il pagamento del tributo 8911 , portando come esempio l'esercizio 2005, indicare sul Mod.F24 il cod.8911/2005 )e ciò è coerente con quello che mi scrivi tu. 
In un altro topic invece ho letto un'altra risposta, data da Speedy sempre in questo forum, che dava un'altra interpretazione:   http://forum.commercialistatelematic...ead.php?t=2208 
Non riesco a capire... :Frown:  la logica direbbe di indicare l'esercizio per cui sto facendo il ravvedimento (2006), ma le interpretazioni sono diverse.....) 
Ora, a prescindere che posso effettivamente lasciare le cose come stanno ed eventualmente presentare un'autototutela a tempo debito (finita la buriana dichiarativa), ma sono veramente incuriosita..... 
Grazie mille!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Speedy

> Innanzitutto ti ringrazio per il tempismo e la cortesia che sempre ho apprezzato nei tuoi interventi.
> Ora ti spiego  perche' ho aperto appositamente un nuovo  post: il motivo &#232; proprio perche' andando a leggere sui vari topic  gia' esistenti e leggendo guide varie sul ravvedimento (forse l'unico adempimento che non finir&#242; mai di considerare benedetto...) non ho trovato corrispondenza di vedute.
>  Mi spiego: se ho errato la dichiarazione (senza per questo variare imposte) e pertanto con solo errore formale, l'ADE dice di ravvedere (oltre che presentando l'integrativa, se fuori dal termine per la correttiva), con il pagamento del tributo 8911 , portando come esempio l'esercizio 2005, indicare sul Mod.F24 il cod.8911/2005 )e ci&#242; &#232; coerente con quello che mi scrivi tu.
> In un altro topic invece ho letto un'altra risposta, data da Speedy sempre in questo forum, che dava un'altra interpretazione: http://forum.commercialistatelematic...ead.php?t=2208
> Non riesco a capire... la logica direbbe di indicare l'esercizio per cui sto facendo il ravvedimento (2006), ma le interpretazioni sono diverse.....)
> Ora, a prescindere che posso effettivamente lasciare le cose come stanno ed eventualmente presentare un'autototutela a tempo debito (finita la buriana dichiarativa), ma sono veramente incuriosita.....
> Grazie mille!!

  Ciao Ivana, 
come avevo accennato sul precedente topic, la mia convinzione &#232; stata sempre quella che, in presenza di ravvedimento per la dichiarazione, l'anno da indicare per il versamento della sanzione &#232; quello in cui &#232; stata commessa la violazione e non quello di competenza della dichiarazione.
Tale convinzione &#232; supportata dalla guida ADE di giugno 2005 intitolata "errori fiscali" che a pagina 13 riporta questo esempio:
= presentazione della dichiarazione entro i 90 giorni successivi alla scadenza (devo presumere che si intenda la dichiarazione modello unico da presentare nel 2005 per il 2004, visto che la guida &#232; stata pubblicata a giugno 2005)
= sanzione applicabile 32 euro
= compilazione F24 con codice tributo 8911 - anno di riferimento 2005 - importo a debito 32 euro 
Resto pertanto della mia opinione. 
Aggiungo inoltre che la circostanza che i portavoce dell'ADE diano risposte tra loro contraddittorie non mi meraviglia pi&#249; di tanto.. 
Ciao

----------


## ivanajol

> Ciao Ivana, 
> come avevo accennato sul precedente topic, la mia convinzione è stata sempre quella che, in presenza di ravvedimento per la dichiarazione, l'anno da indicare per il versamento della sanzione è quello in cui è stata commessa la violazione e non quello di competenza della dichiarazione.
> Tale convinzione è supportata dalla guida ADE di giugno 2005 intitolata "errori fiscali" che a pagina 13 riporta questo esempio:
> = presentazione della dichiarazione entro i 90 giorni successivi alla scadenza (devo presumere che si intenda la dichiarazione modello unico da presentare nel 2005 per il 2004, visto che la guida è stata pubblicata a giugno 2005)
> = sanzione applicabile 32 euro
> = compilazione F24 con codice tributo 8911 - anno di riferimento 2005 - importo a debito 32 euro 
> Resto pertanto della mia opinione. 
> Aggiungo inoltre che la circostanza che i portavoce dell'ADE diano risposte tra loro contraddittorie non mi meraviglia più di tanto.. 
> Ciao

  Ciao Speedy! Io ho rilevato però che era stata  data un'altra risposta ad un utente del forum in quel topic che ho linkato prima, ovvero:                  
Questa era la domanda:  	 
Ho un problema simile e devo ancora presentare il mod. Unico 2007;
gradirei avere un ulteriore chiarimento:
sono a credito IRPEF, quindi chiederò rimborso.
- come devo compilare il mod. F24 ? (oltre al cod. tributo 8911 x le 32  di sanzione ?)
- devo mettere a 0 (zero) qualche altro codice tributo ?
- a chi materialmente devo presentare (o inviare) il mod. unico 2007 ? (banca, posta, ag.entrate ?)
- la modalità di presentazione può essere anche a mano (posta, ecc.), o solo per via telematica ?
- i termini di presentazione delle due modalità sono diversi ? (speedy risponde che può essere fino al 29 ottobre 2007 in questo post, ma a carloargento (qualche gg. prima) indica il 1° ottobre). 
Ringrazio molto coloro che vorranno aiutarmi. 
Angelo  
e questa era la risposta data allora all'utente: 
Speedy Speedy è connesso ora
Senior Member 
Allora: 1- sul modello F24 va indicato il codice tributo 8911 anno 2007 importo 32,00
2- tenuto conto che esiste un credito, è possibile indicare sullo stesso F24 il codice tributo 4001 rata 0101 anno 2006 importo 32,00 a credito così la delega si chiude a zero. Consiglio di non chiedere il rimborso del credito restante ma di riportarlo a nuovo, per compensarlo con il 730/2008 relativo all'anno 2007
3- la dichiarazione cartacea può essere inoltrata tramite banca o posta
4- oppure in via telematica tramite un intermediario abilitato
5- la dichiarazione dei soggetti senza partita iva andava presentata entro il 31.7 per cui si può usufruire dell'allungamento di 90 giorni (cioè 29.10) con versamento della sanzione. La dichiarazione dei soggetti con partiva iva o con redditi di partecipazione va invece presentata entro il 1° ottobre (a questo si riferiva carloargento) 
Capisci il mio dubbio?
Scusa ancora per la scocciatura che indubbiamente ti starò provocando...e ti assicuro che non è nelle mie intenzioni in maniera assoluta...ma sono davvero       confusa.... :Frown:

----------


## Speedy

> Ciao Speedy! Io ho rilevato però che era stata  data un'altra risposta ad un utente del forum in quel topic che ho linkato prima, ovvero:                  
> Questa era la domanda:  	 
> Ho un problema simile e devo ancora presentare il mod. Unico 2007;
> gradirei avere un ulteriore chiarimento:
> sono a credito IRPEF, quindi chiederò rimborso.
> - come devo compilare il mod. F24 ? (oltre al cod. tributo 8911 x le 32 € di sanzione ?)
> - devo mettere a 0 (zero) qualche altro codice tributo ?
> - a chi materialmente devo presentare (o inviare) il mod. unico 2007 ? (banca, posta, ag.entrate ?)
> - la modalità di presentazione può essere anche a mano (posta, ecc.), o solo per via telematica ?
> ...

  Figurati, nessuna scocciatura. :Smile: 
Ma non ho ben capito il tuo dubbio.
Si chiedeva come regolarizzare l'unico 2007 non inviato.
La risposta è stata: ravvedimento con versamento di 32 euro codice tributo 8911 anno di riferimento 2007 (anno in cui è stata commessa la violazione). 
Se ti riferisci alle diverse date osservo che il 29.10 è il novantesimo giorno dal 31.7 mentre il 1° ottobre è la scadenza naturale di unico 2007 per i soggetti iva o con redditi di partecipazione. 
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ciao Ivanajol !! 
Nemmeno io trovo una contraddizione tra quantodetto da Speedy allora e quanto detto ora: in ogni caso, credo di aver capito, lui dice che per la tardiva presentazione occorre indicare l'anno in cui è stata commessa la violazione.
E' una opinione diversa dalla mia, e mi rendo conto che la Guida dell'Ade 2005 sia abbastanza precisa al riguardo. Magari se trovassi una guida analoga che parla di Unico 07 ..... magari hanno cambiato idea !  :Smile: 
Io vedo qui http://www1.agenziaentrate.it/docume...=8911&Ord=0923
e non è che sia molto chiaro: parla di anno di imposta, potrebbe bdare ragione a me così come a Speedy.
La questione, devo dire, non mi preoccupa più di tanto, posto che è risovibilissima nei termini in cui ti ho detto sopra. 
Certo è che i mezzi per fare confondere il contribuente ce li mettono eccome (una volta dicono che va messo l'anno di riferimento, un'altra quella di infrazione...)

----------


## CINZERO

ciao a tutti,
a me &#232; successo un pastrocchio con questi benedetti ravvedimenti operosi.
comunque l'orientamento dell'agenzia delle entrate di latina &#232; questo.
l'anno da indicare nel ravvedimento &#232; quello a cui si riferisce la relativa dichiarazione ( per dichiarazione intendo il periodo d'imposta). 
in questo caso per&#242; indicherei l'anno relativo al quale &#232; stata commessa la violazione (2007).
tanto al max ti chiamano e risolvi tutto bonariamente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
il peggio della questione &#232; la perdita di tempo in futuro!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ivanajol

Grazie a tutti per il supporto ...anche morale!!!! 
Come tutto del resto in Italia,...la legge è la prima ad avere poche idee e ben confuse..... 
Ho potuto constatare in ogni modo che realmente non c'è una linea di comportamento omogenea confortata da qualche legge, decreto, comunicatino...... :Big Grin: ...possiamo solo affidarci al buon senso!!! 
Grazie infinite a tutti quanti!! :Smile:  
P.S.(ovviamente lascerò il mio ravvedimento così come è stato presentato....se mi chiameranno avrò almeno l'occasione di trascorrere una....piacevole mattinata all'ADE.... :Big Grin: )

----------

